# 44 taurus question



## Wes (Nov 13, 2009)

Fellas (and ladies),

I am thinking about gettng a Taurus 44 ultalite with 4 in barrel. Not really for hunting just to have as my main pistol for discouraging bears in the woods and pesky door to door salespeople at home. Any opinions?  I currently own a beretta 92 fs and S&W 6" stainless in 357. I like the lightweight and compactness of the taurus. 

Thanks!


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 13, 2009)

It's gonna be a hand full!


----------



## Hunley (Nov 13, 2009)

I would wait and save up to get a Ruger Redhawk or Super Redhawk. Maybe even the Alaskan. Would hate to think of the recoil from hot 44 magnum loads in any lightweight revolver. 

I wouldn't feel too comfy with a scandium/titanium framed revolver handling that type of power for a long period of time either.

And, while I personally have no experience with their revolvers, I have had two very bad experiences with their semi-autos in terms of construction quality (among other things). The MSRPs aren't too terribly far apart. And, if for some reason you are forced to sell it, the Ruger is going to hold its value much better than the Taurus.


----------



## truckman (Nov 13, 2009)

*44*

I have to agree with HUNLEY above. I had a 44 Taurus and had problems with it. Sent it back to the factory 2 times and it did not get fixed.


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 13, 2009)

I've had a M85 .38, M92 9MM, and a M44 .44 mag.  Never an issue with any of them, knock on wood.  I seem to be the rare exception, as a satisfied Taurus customer.


----------



## Swamp Man (Nov 17, 2009)

Help!  I have a Taurus Tracker 44 magnum with a 4 inch barrel and that "ribber" grip it came with is eating my right hand up when I shot the revolver.  Mainly my fingers!
  I ordered a Hogue #62000 grip and didn't fit.  The model number on my Taurus is "44C" and the C designates a compact frame.  The #62000 is for medium frame Taurus revolvers.  I read some time ago on the Forum about some dude who had the same problem and he installed Hogue grips and solved his problem.  Anybody out there can tell me what model number on Hogue grips that will fit my revolver?


----------



## frankwright (Nov 17, 2009)

I have owned two of the 85's and I had a 92C for a long time and never had any problems.
I personally would go for the Tracker Model it is only six ounces heavier and I think it looks better and might be easier to shoot.
I have always wanted to try the 4" .41 mag tracker as I like that caliber.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Dec 6, 2009)

I HAVE THE MODEL 444 IN 44 MAG AND IT WEIGHS 28 OUNCES SO IT CAN GET A LIL STOUT  ON A LONG RANGE SESSION BUT WHO CARES! I ALSO HAVE RUGER SBH AND THEY ARE FINE GUNS BUT YOU COULDNT PAY ME TO CARRY ONE OF THOSE HEAVY THINGS AROUND FOR A JUST IN CASE GUN HAVE FUN FINDING A HOLSTER THOUGH


----------



## country boy (Dec 7, 2009)

I bought a Taurus 44 special and love it, recoil is not bad at all and it is a very acurate shooting gun, would recomend to anybody.


----------



## RLFaler (Dec 7, 2009)

44 special and 44 mag are big differences in recoil. That Taurus Ultralite (while I do like and own a few Taurus) would be one for the night stand or glove box for me, (or purely backup like you suggest) Nothing fun about shooting an ultralite in 44 mag, but as a back up, I think its an ok gun.  I'd prefer a Ruger Blackhawk in 44 mag. Less moving parts in the SA, so you know it will always go bang.


----------



## ejs1980 (Dec 7, 2009)

It may rattle your teeth a bit but I think it would be a good backup gun in bear country. As far as the titanium holding up for many years of shooting I think there are very few people who will wear out an ultralight 44 mag. Kind ow like weatherby magnums being barrel burners. Yes your accuracy gets goes downhill after a thousand rounds but unless you are going to varmint hunt with a 30/378 who will shoot one that much?


----------



## jimhrnr (Mar 18, 2010)

I had an ultra lite in .357 and the recoil was fierce.  If you ain't gonna tote it around save the money and buy a standard weight .44


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Mar 18, 2010)

*titanium*



Hunley said:


> I would wait and save up to get a Ruger Redhawk or Super Redhawk. Maybe even the Alaskan. Would hate to think of the recoil from hot 44 magnum loads in any lightweight revolver.
> 
> I wouldn't feel too comfy with a scandium/titanium framed revolver handling that type of power for a long period of time either.
> 
> And, while I personally have no experience with their revolvers, I have had two very bad experiences with their semi-autos in terms of construction quality (among other things). The MSRPs aren't too terribly far apart. And, if for some reason you are forced to sell it, the Ruger is going to hold its value much better than the Taurus.



Actually titanium is one of the strongest metals, It is light as well that is why they make F15 frames out of titanium. and those frames take (a) tremendous G force from the tight turns an F-15 can make, (b) the recoil from two 50 cal miniguns. I think that's what they call em, It's a machine gun that has several barrels like a Gatling gun had.

other than all that I agree buy a Ruger. America needs the business. In this economy, I am not buying anything that is not American made. keep our jobs at home!!!!!


----------



## schreck_1 (Mar 18, 2010)

I have aTaurus model SS44 44 mag.  Its nearly identical to my Dad's S&W 629.  Shoots just as well and feels great.  Ruger SRH's are an extremely well built gun, but they just don't balance right for me.


----------



## dasandman (Mar 18, 2010)

*taurus*

Buy a 4" or 3" 629 S&W at a good price , and do'nt look back!


----------



## willec (Mar 19, 2010)

I've got a Taurus SS 431 in 44spl and I love it.  I shoot the Hornaday custom 180gr for my carry load and the 44 cci shot shells for the critters with fangs.


----------



## PopPop (May 16, 2010)

I owned an Ultra Lite Taurus and loved the feel of the gun. The recoil is of course brisk and intimidating to someone with little experience. I hated to get rid of it but did so because the sights would not regulate with any full power load I tried!


----------



## Dub (May 17, 2010)

I could understand your desire to carry as a back up, only.

I'd not relish the thought of range time with this weapon.

Carry-a lot-shoot a little situations.......okay.

.44 mag is my favorite round....ever, so I can easily see wanting to keep it in this caliber.  I get all warm 'n fuzzy every time I get to shoot .44's.

As far as Taurus.....my only first hand experience with them has been with a little model 85 that I bought new the first weekend after we moved to Georgia...12 years ago.

It's the gun my wife shoots along with the 20 gauge pump when she's gone to the range with me.  I've carried it a ton and shot it every time I go to the range with other guns.  It's the 'go-to' gun of the house when I walk the dogs at night.

The high gloss finish still looks new and the gun shoots tight with zero problems.


----------



## TV66 (Jun 4, 2010)

See if you can find a 6.5 inch tracker in 44mag, they don't catalog it but you can get lucky and find one every now and then. Recoil is alot better with it than with my 5 inch S&W 29, easier to carry than my Rugers. T


----------



## liloody (Jun 8, 2010)

I had the 2 1/2 inch 44 mag Tracker and traded it for a generic 1911 45. The muzzle blast, recoil and general unpleasantness of firing it just didn't lend me to bet my life on it. Porting such a pistol I feel was a mistake by Tarsus. Granted it keeps the muzzle down a bit when it's fired but the blast is concerning. The thing would light like a flame thrower from the cylinder out 3 feet from the barrel at night. It was pretty impressive but I didn't want to set stuff on fire. Like said on here get a 3 or 4 inch 629 and have a great firearm that you can get enough practice in with to bet your life on.
I carry a 40 Sig P250 loaded with Double Tap 200 gr hard cast off season in the woods and the 44 mag in the pic when legal to open carry a side arm.


----------



## TheSnail (Jun 10, 2010)

I have a 629 Classic in 44mag. Its a 6 something inch. It is easily by far the most accurate handgun I have ever owned. I never liked revolvers before I got this one, and I only got this one because it was really powerfull . So me buying it 2yrs ago was more for a "My D*** is bigger then yours" kind on thing. After several months of owning it, I decided to take it to the range. After only a few rounds I dislocated my jaw it dropped so fast. I now to this day love revolvers. Out of all the other handguns I have, this is the one I take when I go exploring in the woods or hunting. Even yesterday, when I went fishing on Allatoona, I brought it with me aswell, in case I came accross a snake. I know 44mag is a bit excessive for snakes but hey.


----------



## NottelyBILL (Jun 11, 2010)

I bought a 44SS6 Taurus and I have to laugh that this gun might a middle weight. It's the only gun i have ever purchased that I did not have to tweak one thing. Trigger is great. By the way Taurus is owned by the same company that owns Smith & Wesson and Remington. They also make parts for a large number of manufacturers. 
I bought mine for $500 nib.


----------



## dertiedawg (Jun 13, 2010)

NottelyBILL said:


> I bought a 44SS6 Taurus and I have to laugh that this gun might a middle weight. It's the only gun i have ever purchased that I did not have to tweak one thing. Trigger is great. By the way Taurus is owned by the same company that owns Smith & Wesson and Remington. They also make parts for a large number of manufacturers.
> I bought mine for $500 nib.



Lexus is a division of the Japanese automaker Toyota Motor Corporation... they are made by the same company. Still, Lexus models are superior to Toyota models. I'm not saying you don't have a good gun, I'm just saying that because they are made by the same company does not make them equal. By the way... I drive a Toyota Tocoma, they make great trucks.


----------



## NottelyBILL (Jun 15, 2010)

But because you pay more for a product there is no guarantee you are getting a better product. It's like anything else, you need to do your homework. I except nothing at face value.


----------



## NottelyBILL (Jun 15, 2010)

Just got new gun tests:
1. Of the lightest guns we've shot, the Taurus ULTi .38 Special +P revolver is the only gunwe'd like to shoot often.

2. At $547, the Taurus PT99AFS is arguably the best value  in 9mm self-defence handguns

These were their quotes so take them for what they are worth


----------

